# احتاج للمساعدة في صناعة رادار



## zibara (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احتاج الى مساعدتكم بصناعة رادار علماً اني قرأت العديد من الكتب
والمعلومات عن هذه الأنظمة وقررت ان تساعدوني برادار من نوع CW
continuous wave
ارجوكم لا تضعوا لي نظريات بل ما احتاجه الى دارات لأبني هذا النظام
علماً بأن المسافة المرجو رصدها ليست كبيرة يعني ان لا تكون اكثر من 
20 متر واذا استطعنا الوصول الى اعلى من هذه المسافة فلا مانع لدي
تحياتي​


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 مارس 2008)

radar detector 






​


----------



## zibara (18 مارس 2008)

ارجوا توضيح هذه الدائرة
تحياتي


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 مارس 2008)

هذه الدائرة تستخدم 1458 المزدوجه مقالات امبير الى شكل رادار كاشف. المطالبات هو كاشف للاشارة الرادار. البروتوكول الأختياري الاول - امبير اشكال آنية لتحويل الفلطيه والثانية من البروتوكول الاختياري - امبير الواقون ناتج لطرد piezo محول. النفايات 5 مجموعات التحويل العتبة الثانية من البروتوكول الاختياري - امبير ؛ عادة ومن المعدلة بحيث ان الدائرة بالكاد يطلق على خلفية الضوضاء ، ثم انه مدعوم من بعض الشيء. رد الداره يمكن ضبطها عن طريق تعديل طول الادله على المطالبات. لنمطيه الطريق - الرادارات ، للمساهمه مكثف يؤدي ينبغي حوالى 0،5 الى 0،6 بوصة طويلة. 

تلقى بالبريد شكل الزائر : الداره على الوصله التالية ، ويبدو أن المزيف. اكتشاف / استقبال غيغاهيرتز على المدى تتطلب عمالة متخصصه نقطة اتصال بالموجات الدقيقة الثنائيات (عادة نوع خرطوشه) وضعت داخل تجاويف الملاذ الاخير مع اطعام القرن مرتبطة افتتاح التجويف. انا ما فاجأ هذا "الاقتصاد رادار كاشف" يكتشف مع فتح طويلة رصاص مكثف الامر الذي لا يمكن أبدا ان تكون بديلا من اي وقت مضى من اي ديود. اكتشاف الاشارات الراداريه ، خصيصا الشرطة الرادارات لكشف السرعه على المركبات يتطلب مدخلات مراحل حساسه للغاية كما هي عادة اشارة واردة في مجموعة صغيرة او اتس ادناه واعتمادا على المسافة من الرادارات والمركبات نظرا لمعكوس مربع القانون.


----------



## zibara (20 مارس 2008)

ولكن اين الantenne في هذه الدائرة واين شاشة العرض
تحياتي


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 مارس 2008)

Look Ate The C1 22uf This Antenne About One Inch And You 

Have Pi Ezo Sound
Its Simpel Radar Just Only One Ic


----------



## zibara (20 مارس 2008)

من اهم خواص الرادار هو انه نظام يعطي قيم للمسافة و رصد الأشياء 
اما هذا الرادار فهو يعمل عمل الdetection
و بهذا فهو لا يعطي بعد الشيء المتحرك عن الرادار 
لذا فأنا محتاج الى رادار يرصد ويعطي الأبعاد 
ارجوا ان تتقبلوا استفساراتي وتساؤلاتي بسعة صدر
تحياتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مارس 2008)

zibara قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> احتاج الى مساعدتكم بصناعة رادار علماً اني قرأت العديد من الكتب
> والمعلومات عن هذه الأنظمة وقررت ان تساعدوني برادار من نوع CW
> continuous wave
> ...


اخى
لن تجد ما تطلبه مصنوعا وبالتالى لدى شخص ما دوائر له - الأصح ان نساعدك بأفكار و تتولى انت اختيار مكونات تناسبك و تبنى منها ما تشاء
كما ذكرت انك قرأت كتب كثيرة و هذا يعنى انك تعرف النظريات جيدا - و نظرا لأنك لن تنتجه على نطاق تجارى فالدقة العالية التى تتطلب دوائر معقدة غير مطلوبة ومن هنا ابدأ فى تحديد الوحدات المطلوبة مثلا
تريد 20 مترا إذن ليكن طول الموجة أكبر قليلا من ذلك و ليكن 22-25 مترا
من المعادلة تحدد تردد المرسل و سيكون فى نطاق 120ك ذ/ث
كل ما عليك ان تختار تردد مناسب مثل تردد VHF مثلا اى قناة من 5-12 أو فى نطاق المدى القصير حيث يمكنك استخدام جهاز راديو عادى لاستقبالها
استخدم كاشف وجه كما تعلم


----------



## عائد لفلسطين (10 أبريل 2008)

I am sorry to write in english but my I am obliged to do so...
You can never measure levels of non moving things using CW waves, CW can only measure moving materials

I will give the link to the best written book in this issue... see the link below
http://www.vega.com/en/6977.htm
it gives alot of information about how to design but believe me it is too complicated and needs capabilities that you will not have for sure

however, I advise to use the puls method that will be easier for execution​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أبريل 2008)

عائد لفلسطين قال:


> I am sorry to write in english but my I am obliged to do so...
> You can never measure levels of non moving things using CW waves, CW can only measure moving materials​


اخى
انت تقصد Doppler Effect و ليس CW لأن CW فيه نظام بتعديل بتردد اقل يسمح بقياس كلا الأمرين الثابت والمتحرك و يقاس الثابت عن طريق قياس فرق الوجه المأخوذ بين الإرسال والإستقبال نفس النظرية تجدها فى القياس بالليزر


----------



## zibara (10 أبريل 2008)

مششكورين ولكن ارجوا منكم ان تساعدوني
بمخطط لرادار كما ذكرت سابقاً 
تحياتي


----------



## محمد سوبرة (12 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك وادعو لك من قلبي بكل خير


----------



## alsaneyousef (16 أبريل 2008)

Radar Technology Encyclopedia
http://rapidshare.de/files/22587310/...se_1998_ .pdf 10.12 MB


----------



## mrinimed (6 يناير 2010)

Thnx


----------



## mimouni (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أخي صاحب المرفقات


----------



## mimoboy (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يعني ويعينك علي الموضوع ده 
انا ناوي اعمله انا كمان :86:


----------



## firask84 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*salam*

salam 
khayi zibra el 7al huwe basit yajeb 3aleik este3mal RADAR CW-DSS
w heda el shi yatem men khilel este3mal modulator 2-Psk in trasmition w ba3dein HPA w men ba3dha DUplexer w ba3dein el antenna
beste3malak la el modulator 2.psk bisir te2dar t7aded el position bas eza btesta3mel bas el radar CW ma bte2dar tle2i el masafa distance
ta7iyati


----------

